# U.S.S. Excelsior



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

There are some very knowledgeable modelers who frequent this forum.

Perhaps they might be able to answer my question.

Please look at the above photograph and tell me, what is 
the open area below Engineering? It is glowing blue. Is it 
supposed to be a shuttle bay? What is it?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I have been told that it is a shuttle bay. I purchased a set Blueprints called USS Excelsior, Ingram Class Blueprints, from mastercom Data Center.
In these Blueprints, the show it as a secondary shuttle bay. But by what the BP shows, it has outer doors. On the original Excelsior, it is open with that blue light.

So your guess is as god as mine. :freak: 

I’d say some type of shuttle bay/cargo hold.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

I think you will find your answer on the starship modeller web site


http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/lakota-21.jpg

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/lakota-19.jpg

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/movietech.htm


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

According to all the sources I've read, it's as Tom/Tholian says - it's the main shuttlebay. The main cargo bay is supposed to be that set of doors at the fantail.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ignore the Ingram plans, they have nothing to do with what the actual Excelsior looks like.

Yeah, it's supposed to be a shuttle bay. No one has ever adequately explained the horrible waste of all that open space in there.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Someone explain this to me. In the picture below:



http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/lakota-21.jpg

Is that structure the observation/control towers? If so, those turrets would probably be tractor beams. Tactically, it makes the underbelly a big soft spot. There should be blast doors...IMHO. 

Boy, did Ertl get it wrong. I'm surprised that no one has made an accurate version of it.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

It's probably another Cutback. They wanted doors, but the Contractor wouldn't come down on price.

I've seen it before.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Does any one know what the shuttle bay doors were suposed to look like? The contractor was ILM. just so you all know.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

alpha-8 said:


> Someone explain this to me. In the picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you you mean, 'got it wrong'? 
It has a saucer.
It has a secondary hull.
It has two engines.

How much more accurate do you need to get???????

Geeeeeezh. Some people.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wait a minute...you mean the inside of the hangar bay _doesn't_ have an Aztec paint scheme?


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> What you you mean, 'got it wrong'?
> It has a saucer.
> It has a secondary hull.
> It has two engines.
> ...


I wasn't talking about the whole kit. There are aftermarket replacement parts to correct other details. I am surprised that those producing the aftermarket parts didn't include the shuttle bay.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Does any one know what the shuttle bay doors were suposed to look like? The contractor was ILM. just so you all know.


Check out pics/screengrabs from _Starfleet Academy_ video game version of the _Excelsior_-class ship. It shows a hangar bay door similar to those on the _1701D_--simple, horizontally corrugated door. Could save a lot of trouble building the model to put the door on. Might also be a great place for a decal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

alpha-8 said:


> I am surprised that those producing the aftermarket parts didn't include the shuttle bay.


The ERTL part is certainly off. If you look at the pics of that the shuttlebay on Starhip Modeler, you'll see that the size of the opening seems to be a bit off too, at least on the Excelsior refit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Check out pics/screengraps from _Starfleet Academy_ video game version of the _Excelsior_-class ship. It shows a hangar bay door similar to those on the _1701D_--simple, horizontally corrugated door. Could save a lot of trouble building the model to put the door on. Might also be a great place for a decal. : :thumbsup: Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------

